# Tattoos



## MeatZatk (Feb 20, 2012)

Thoughts?  I don't have any, but am thinking about getting one.  Not sure what or where though.  What do ya got?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

that's crazy about to go get my half sleeve done today...lol, I got 
"Till We
   Meet
  Again
   Imo" who is my grandma on the front of my bicep with a couple big wings on either side...and my last name going down my tricep.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

make sure it means something to you and you can't go wrong...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 20, 2012)

why get them at all, after we hit our 40's they become lame and played out.


----------



## celticthug (Feb 20, 2012)

2/3 upper body tribal.shoulders,chest,back,an upper arms.really had NO CLUE about how much time,an MONEY,it was gonna require.got about 5 hours left.we will see from there.lol!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why get them at all, after we hit our 40's they become lame and played out.



Come on, Chico. Lame and played out is in the eye of the beholder. 

Gotta small lizard tat on my left shoulder blade, a larger koi on my left hip, and a Calvin and Hobbes cartoon calf band. 

No ink in the past ten years.


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got a quarter sized shamrock on my shoulder last week lol, actually, its on my front delt.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why get them at all, after we hit our 40's they become lame and played out.



my tatts have meaning to me that will never change, becoming lame and played out, I don't think so bro..


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 20, 2012)

Get tattoos!


----------



## colochine (Feb 20, 2012)

I have 2 one on the inside I my bicep and one on my front felt they have meaning so they'll never get old. I have a tattoo artist currently designing a full sleeve right now which I'll probably start in April. It's the best pain...get inked.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2012)

I got an M on each ass cheek, guess what it spells when I bend over...


----------



## NoCode8511 (Feb 20, 2012)

They never get old or played out! It reminds you of a time period in your life if they have meaning. I have my whole back done, chest, ribs, and arms down to my elbows.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm getting a tattoo of me deleting Madmann's posts.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Treble and Bass clef for me.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I got an M on each ass cheek, guess what it spells when I bend over...



m
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





m?


----------



## celticthug (Feb 20, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why get them at all, after we hit our 40's they become lame and played out.


 
umm.i am 40.you are talking about sumthing u dont understand.i do it for the same reason i lift weights(well one of the reasons)it makes me stand out(im 6'1,280.i dont need much help)its personal.it about 50 hours of ink.its a rite of passage.it mean's sumthing to me.i didnt do it for u!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

celticthug said:


> umm.i am 40.you are talking about sumthing u dont understand.i do it for the same reason i lift weights(well one of the reasons)it makes me stand out(im 6'1,280.i dont need much help)its personal.it about 50 hours of ink.its a rite of passage.it mean's sumthing to me.i didnt do it for u!



^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Come on, Chico. Lame and played out is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Gotta small lizard tat on my left shoulder blade, a larger koi on my left hip, and a Calvin and Hobbes cartoon calf band.
> 
> No ink in the past ten years.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^THE CAT!!!!!


----------



## colochine (Feb 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'm getting a tattoo of me deleting Madmann's posts.



Curts real tattoo

View attachment 40409


----------



## fireman23 (Feb 20, 2012)

Your bodys a canvass bro. Tattoos (should ) have a meaning or tell something about u. Not a lot of people follow that n just do it cuz someone else looks cool. You'll know when its time lol. I may get a portrait/ memorial next...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



And that cat ^^^^ would make a great back piece.

Is Tom Renshaw still tattooing?

(Googles)

Ah!

*- Tom Renshaw Tattoo*


----------



## dgp (Feb 21, 2012)

My next tattoo


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 21, 2012)

That's horrible shit.  But funny as hell!

I have a red kabuki mask done on my left pec, a dragon on my right shoulder and two interlocked rings with three feathers on my back.  The kabuki mask because I think it's cool, the dragon for a little bit of heritage from the Norse side of the family and the rings and feathers for my family.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

celticthug said:


> umm.i am 40.you are talking about sumthing u dont understand.i do it for the same reason i lift weights(well one of the reasons)*it makes me stand out*(im 6'1,280.i dont need much help)its personal.it about 50 hours of ink.its a rite of passage.it mean's sumthing to me.i didnt do it for u!


 

Does that mean you need attention?  Sounds like it.  

If you're 6'1" 280 and lean then you don't need anything else to stand out. If you're fat you don't stand out anyhow because you're like 90% of America.

Why not just be yourself and not worry about standing out?

If you really wanted to stand out go get some piercings and plugs for that matter, grow some dreadlocks and don't shower for a few months, that way you'll REALLY stand out.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

I have one tattoo, on my back, that my wife and I both got.
She has three, the one we got, another one her and her cousin got, that means something to them and their bond, and a the third is a frog, because she's obsessed with them. She wants more, but I tell her I think she's going to ruin her body. The only reason I'm not totally against it, is because she wants to get our sons name.

I see it one of two ways, you either need tats that mean something to you, or you just go all out and ink the shit out of yourself.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

BTW, I hate the tats most girls get. It's always some stupid ass chinese writing, or some stars. My sister in law has a wolf(dumb), a tattoo with their old dogs name with wings on it in all black, covering the top of her back(ugly as fuck), and some stars on the side of her stomach(stupid).

Some people need to think about what this will look like 15 years down the road. All of my wifes are easily covered if need be.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> BTW, I hate the tats most girls get. It's always some stupid ass chinese writing, or some stars. My sister in law has a wolf(dumb), a tattoo with their old dogs name with wings on it in all black, covering the top of her back(ugly as fuck), and some stars on the side of her stomach(stupid).
> 
> Some people need to think about what this will look like 15 years down the road. All of my wifes are easily covered if need be.



So what are your thoughts on the "tramp stamp"?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a tat across my forehead.... it says " forehead ".... so no one gets confused.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> So what are your thoughts on the "tramp stamp"?


The name says it all LOL. I think women really need to think about what they're getting, and where they're getting it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The name says it all LOL. I think women really need to think about what they're getting, and where they're getting it.



You mean this doesn't do it for you?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^wtf?^^^ when in doubt just weave together a hodge podge of random thoughts


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 21, 2012)

For a long time I wanted this one, but I think I will go with something less painful and drastic.  I want a left shoulder blade tat of an non traditional butterfly with my sons name worked into it some how. 




gif image hosting


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

See, I like that. It will have your sons name, which means something to you.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^  Thanks, I have two others as well.  ROB, the O is a heart on my ring finger, and a dolphin jumping out of the water with a sunset, with RPD on my left hip.  Yup, Rob had marked his territory,


----------



## Madmann (Feb 21, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> For a long time I wanted this one, but I think I will go with something less painful and drastic. I want a left shoulder blade tat of an non traditional butterfly with my sons name worked into it some how.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Not bad. Thankfully nothing like that would ever be on Little Wing.


----------



## celticthug (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Does that mean you need attention? Sounds like it.
> 
> If you're 6'1" 280 and lean then you don't need anything else to stand out. If you're fat you don't stand out anyhow because you're like 90% of America.
> 
> ...


 
let get one thing straight right off the bat.i aint fat.ive been pounding the iron since 15(im 40 now) the other thing.dont you like to stand out,or do u huddle,an herd up with the sheep.if u lift weights,u probley do.the tatoo's are myself,u knuckel head.it's a refection of my heritige(they are celtic). an im still steaming about the fat comment


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

celticthug said:


> let get one thing straight right off the bat.i aint fat.ive been pounding the iron since 15(im 40 now) the other thing.dont you like to stand out,or do u huddle,an herd up with the sheep.if u lift weights,u probley do.the tatoo's are myself,u knuckel head.it's a refection of my heritige(they are celtic). an im still steaming about the fat comment


 
First off, let's try to write in paragraphs.  Trying to read what you type is almost impossible.  Thank you.  Ain't is not a word also, just to let you know.

Next, I'm just asking if you're fat, go back and read my post.  Never did I imply nor state you were fat, I just asked a question, you are the one who is taking it the wrong way, that's on you not me.  Just because you've been lifting since you were fifteen doesn't mean you can't be fat, does it?

I know I'm badass, I don't need a tattoo to prove it.  The one's who talk loud and run their mouth's are the first ones who run and hide when sh*t hits the fan.  Silent types are that way for a reason, you're obviously not one so you wouldn't understand.

This is the first time you ever said anything about your heritage, am I supposed to read you mind and try to figure that out from your post I quoted?  Right, it's imppossible because you never stated it.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> BTW, I hate the tats most girls get. It's always some stupid ass chinese writing, or some stars. My sister in law has a wolf(dumb), a tattoo with their old dogs name with wings on it in all black, covering the top of her back(ugly as fuck), and some stars on the side of her stomach(stupid).
> 
> Some people need to think about what this will look like 15 years down the road. All of my wifes are easily covered if need be.



My girl friend has the orchid her grandfather(a master Orchidist) hybridized for his wife on her ankle, her favorite flower lavender rose on her back hip and down her right lat to her hip a whole stemful of the orchid her grandfather made for her done from a photograph I made and then photoshopped in a couple iridescent butterflies one pink, orange, lavender and the other turquoise, green and baby blue signifying her and I....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

maniclion said:


> My girl friend has the orchid her grandfather(a master Orchidist) hybridized for his wife on her ankle, her favorite flower lavender rose on her back hip and a whole stemful of the orchid her grandfather made for her done from a photograph I made and then photoshopped in a couple iridescent butterflies one pink, orange, lavender and the other turquoise, green and baby blue signifying her and I....


That sounds nice. Without knowing her, I would look at that, and think it means something.


----------



## celticthug (Feb 21, 2012)

yes,like i said im still steamed about the fat comment.oh,im sorry,the ?. if you dont like my typing syle too bad! well i just thought that such a well educated man such as  urself would see "tribal tattoo" an my user name an maybe come up with the logical conclusion.i dont need to tell anyone what my tats are about.they are personal.they are to most people that get them.yes,thier is the group that wants attention.undoubtably.i do like to stand out,an think that yes,they look bad ass.but i wear a shirt on most occasions an you really cant tell.do they make me a bad ass?no.however if i was sumone else.an i saw a heavly muscled man with alot of ink on him i woulnt fuck with him.unless i was on the internet a tucked safe away!lol! i dont wanna start afight with u bro.but i think u could see why i took offense at ur comments


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> First off, let's try to write in paragraphs.  Trying to read what you type is almost impossible.  Thank you.  Ain't is not a word also, just to let you know.
> 
> Next, I'm just asking if you're fat, go back and read my post.  Never did I imply nor state you were fat, I just asked a question, you are the one who is taking it the wrong way, that's on you not me.  Just because you've been lifting since you were fifteen doesn't mean you can't be fat, does it?
> 
> ...


I don't care if you like rap or not, this is your theme song when you enter a thread:





YouTube Video


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

celticthug said:


> yes,like i said im still steamed about the fat comment.oh,im sorry,the ?. if you dont like my typing syle too bad! well i just thought that such a well educated man such as urself would see "tribal tattoo" an my user name an maybe come up with the logical conclusion.i dont need to tell anyone what my tats are about.they are personal.they are to most people that get them.yes,thier is the group that wants attention.undoubtably.i do like to stand out,an think that yes,they look bad ass.but i wear a shirt on most occasions an you really cant tell.do they make me a bad ass?no.however if i was sumone else.an i saw a heavly muscled man with alot of ink on him i woulnt fuck with him.unless i was on the internet a tucked safe away!lol! i dont wanna start afight with u bro.but i think u could see why i took offense at ur comments


 

If said "heavly muscled man with alot of ink on him" came at me I would only be afraid if he could stop a bullet otherwise, COME AT ME BRO.

I'll just drop this and move on, it pains my head just trying to read your post let alone try to understand it with all of the typos in it.

Enjoy your tattoo's.


----------



## celticthug (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> If said "heavly muscled man with alot of ink on him" came at me I would only be afraid if he could stop a bullet otherwise, COME AT ME BRO.
> 
> I'll just drop this and move on, it pains my head just trying to read your post let alone try to understand it with all of the typos in it.
> 
> Enjoy your tattoo's.


 
yes,it is true i am a ignorant,uneducated mick


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting my daughters foot prints and date of birth over my heart. Just have to decide if I am going to do it, and find someone that I can trust to do a good job.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

do it!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm thinking of getting my daughters foot prints and date of birth over my heart. Just have to decide if I am going to do it, and find someone that I can trust to do a good job.



EPIC sh^t brother 
Definitely shop around and don't let some amateur do the job.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> EPIC sh^t brother
> Definitely shop around and don't let some amateur do the job.




It would have to be someone that was an artist, that I could verify ability and see their work with my own eyes after the fact. Don't want to look at pictures in a book 5 minutes after the work is done, want to see examples maybe a month or two later.

Maybe I will go to L.A. and have Kat Von D do it!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Sounds like a plan



Gonna have to decide now if I am gonna do it.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> EPIC sh^t brother


 


Maybe you monkeys should get that word branded errr tattooed on your backs.

You toss it around like nobody's business and I just don't understand it ??

You all are not Hulk Hogan and the stupid shit is fucking played out.

I can't go a single thread without seeing it and all its pathetic and irritating glory.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Maybe you monkeys should get that word branded errr tattooed on your backs.
> 
> You toss it around like nobody's business and I just don't understand it ??
> 
> ...





Eddie/Craig saying hello in a special way to his new friend:


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That sounds nice. Without knowing her, I would look at that, and think it means something.


I tested the color composition on a template of her back in photoshop and adjusted the tints of the tat until it worked just right on her silken asian skin, it looks great.  Some people get colors that are too bright or too dim or just not right for their skin and it comes out bad or ends up aging poorly over time.  My good friend is a tattoo artist and taught me that every person is not a blank white canvas, you have to match the skin tones and think about how the colors are going to fade over time....


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck tattoos.  The greatest fallacy of my generation.  One need not to look too far to see how stupid the people of my age bracket are (18-25). Fuck tattoos

My girlfriend's got two, a dove with olive branch on front hip/pelvic and 'Vargas' in cursive, after Alberto Vargas, the Chilean painter.  The Vargas tattoo I dont mind.  The dove makes her look like every other sexually experimental 22 year old.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is mine, tattoo’s tell a story……….

View attachment 40421


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 21, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Fuck tattoos.  The greatest fallacy of my generation.  One need not to look too far to see how stupid the people of my age bracket are (18-25). Fuck tattoos
> 
> My girlfriend's got two, a dove with olive branch on front hip/pelvic and 'Vargas' in cursive, after Alberto Vargas, the Chilean painter.  The Vargas tattoo I dont mind.  The dove makes her look like every other sexually experimental 22 year old.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> (snip) with all of the *typos *in it.
> 
> Enjoy your *tattoo's.*





That should be tattoos -- _no apostrophe_. Just saying. 

(ducks, runs, hides)


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Here is mine, *tattoo???s tell a story?????????.*



*Tattoos Tell a Story*
By azza1971

Once upon a time a man named AZZA was afraid he would forget his name and so he got a tattoo. 

_Of. 

His. 

Name._

*The End*


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 21, 2012)

is azza his actual name? or does it mean something and he uses as his name on here?


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 21, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


>



You're goddamn right I am


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats funny Curt as my name is Aaron, AZZA is my nickname,

I suppose you would hate on my friend for having a picture of his dead brother on his arm cause he has many photo’s of him……..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> That should be tattoos -- _no apostrophe_. Just saying.
> 
> (ducks, runs, hides)



While we are at it, how bout you show your stupid lower leg seeing you are feeling all cunty today…...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Fuck tattoos.  *The greatest fallacy of my generation. * One need not to look too far to see how stupid the people of my age bracket are (18-25). Fuck tattoos
> 
> My girlfriend's got two, a dove with olive branch on front hip/pelvic and 'Vargas' in cursive, after Alberto Vargas, the Chilean painter.  The Vargas tattoo I dont mind.  The dove makes her look like every other sexually experimental 22 year old.



Do _you _have any? Because if you _don't_ then you're excluded from the conversation.

But, yeah, you've also escaped being dated by a genre of tattoo that might be tied to those in your generation who _did _get tattoos.

My age group -- 40 to 50-year-olds -- were big on arm bands. I got a cartoon calf band instead. And didn't get that until I was in my 30's. But there are plenty of folk from my generation sporting attractive barbwire arm bands right now. Really dates people, imo. 

Like being stuck wearing a mullet for all eternity.

In general, though, I think ink is great.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 21, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> You're goddamn right I am



 wasn't looking for a response, I don't really give a fuck what you think....


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

Your a goofy fucker……Curt Calfband James


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Maybe you monkeys should get that word branded errr tattooed on your backs.
> 
> You toss it around like nobody's business *and I just don't understand it* ??(snip)



_You _wouldn't. 

GICH!



ShreddedOatz said:


> *is azza his actual name?* or does it mean something and he uses as his name on here?



Good question. Was just busting chops. Cool font and design, imo.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Fuck tattoos.  The greatest fallacy of my generation.  One need not to look too far to see how stupid the people of my age bracket are (18-25). Fuck tattoos
> 
> My girlfriend's got two, a dove with olive branch on front hip/pelvic and 'Vargas' in cursive, after Alberto Vargas, the Chilean painter.  The Vargas tattoo I dont mind.  The dove makes her look like every other sexually experimental 22 year old.



The greatest fallacy is you thinking that picture is avatar worthy


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thats funny Curt as my name is Aaron, AZZA is my nickname,
> 
> I suppose you would *hate *on my friend for having a picture of his dead brother on his arm cause he has many photo???s of him??????..
> 
> ...



lol Feeling pretty good right now, actually. 



azza1971 said:


> Your a *goofy fucker??????*Curt Calfband James



And I'd be among the last to argue that point. 

No pic of my calf band, but it's around.

Will offer up this pic instead. I doubt few will be disappointed at the substitute.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

Glutes and hams are too soft^


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 21, 2012)

elbows are too pointy...


----------



## kboy (Feb 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol Feeling pretty good right now, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My boy liked it...


----------



## maniclion (Feb 21, 2012)

My grandfather had pinups on his forearms that he got way back in the '50s while in the Army, he also had a army unit badge on his left delt...  My father had an octopus wrapped around an anchor from his Navy days;  I have an abstract lions head on one delt that I drew and a tribal african, celtic, hawaiian type mask on my other delt that my friend drew for me...plan on several others like a band of skulls around my calf and rampant lions on both triceps full length to where they'll just show with a short sleeve shirt on...  I'd say it's a family tradition...


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 21, 2012)

go for it i'm all done up get big ones if you get one you will get more there addictive def


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 21, 2012)

kboy said:


> My boy liked it...



^^^calvin and hobbs...sick


----------



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2012)

kboy said:


> My boy liked it...



haHA 

Joke with my friends that if you can't build muscle then ink it up!






 And, of course, Calvin and Hobbes are some of my favorites when it comes to comic strip characters!


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Do _you _have any? Because if you _don't_ then you're excluded from the conversation.
> 
> But, yeah, you've also escaped being dated by a genre of tattoo that might be tied to those in your generation who _did _get tattoos.
> 
> ...



You make a valid point man about not having any, I've seen your posts before and I hold you in high esteem.  

No, I don't have any tattoos.  I have thought about getting some.  I'm half way to my bachelor's degree and when I graduate I'm heading straight into a Marine or Army recruiters if I can't make OCS, maybe then I'll leave with a tattoo.  Maybe.  Though in my eyes I think I can say more by not having any.

Oh, and I'm very familiar with the arm band and the barbwire.  Goddamn that shit was stupid, the only fuckin' people who got them were middle-class, semi university educated white people.  Stupid shit.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 21, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> wasn't looking for a response, I don't really give a fuck what you think....



And that's why you quoted and replied to my post?  Fuckin' schmuck.  



bigbenj said:


> The greatest fallacy is you thinking that picture is avatar worthy



I look a helluva lot better than your ass does in your avatar.  You _could_ stand to lose some blubber around your torso.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 21, 2012)

I see them on other people and have mixed opinons. Some look very cool and others look lame. To each his own...There is nothing I love enough to put it on my body for all time. Besides...you dont put bumper stickers on Lamborghini's 

Hey curt who is that in the last pic!? Me like!


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 21, 2012)

bumper stickers on lamborghini lols. What about 24 inch spinning rims, and a four foot tall spoiler to tell everyone about your hispanic heritage? I have a tattoo of my face on my face but slightly larger.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hate tattoos and would never get one j/k I have to many but the one that means the most is my sons feet prints, @5150 you should do it bro...


----------



## colochine (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 40425

Even MLK had a tattoo...


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 22, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I hate tattoos and would never get one j/k I have to many but the one that means the most is my sons feet prints, @5150 you should do it bro...



That's cool man , I was thinking of getting my kids new born hand print when the time comes


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> That should be tattoos -- _no apostrophe_. Just saying.
> 
> (ducks, runs, hides)


 
OOPS, you're right it's not (tattoo is), it's tattoos.

Thanks for the neg reps to keep me in line.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> And that's why you quoted and replied to my post?  Fuckin' schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I look a helluva lot better than your ass does in your avatar.  You _could_ stand to lose some blubber around your torso.


Everything looks better when your pic isn't even a square inch.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> And that's why you quoted and replied to my post? Fuckin' schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I look a helluva lot better than your ass does in your avatar. You _could_ stand to lose some blubber around your torso.


 

Oh sh*t, here we go.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> And that's why you quoted and replied to my post?  Fuckin' schmuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  ^^^and your torso is what I'm shooting for....I just need to add about 5% BF to get there..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Oh sh*t, here we go.


Game time, baby. Time to fuck anotha' nigga up.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

It's about that time.....





YouTube Video


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 22, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I hate tattoos and would never get one j/k I have to many but the one that means the most is my sons feet prints, @5150 you should do it bro...



I'm liking the idea the more I think about it. Like I said, just need to find someone to do the work that I have enough faith in to do it right.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

Time to vent. 

You know what drives me crazy? When you see someone posting on Facebook about tats, and everyone with a tattoo has to jump in and tell you who the best is. Doesn't matter if they're tatted head to toe, or just have a tattoo or two, they all come out of the woodwork to tell you how great so and so is.

I see people with two tats telling people how great someone is. I usually just say "I went here, and liked what he did, but there are a couple good places". Others want to shove a shop down your throat, and act like they're bff's with the artist.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Time to vent.
> 
> You know what drives me crazy? When you see someone posting on Facebook about tats, and everyone with a tattoo has to jump in and tell you who the best is.


 
What drives me crazy is guys who desperately seek praise and affection for weight lifting.







bigbenj said:


> YouTube Video


 

*Not impressed. *


You are not special for that, and certainly don't deserved to be worshipped.


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Time to vent.
> 
> You know what drives me crazy? When you see someone posting on Facebook about tats, and everyone with a tattoo has to jump in and tell you who the best is. Doesn't matter if they're tatted head to toe, or just have a tattoo or two, they all come out of the woodwork to tell you how great so and so is.
> 
> I see people with two tats telling people how great someone is. I usually just say "I went here, and liked what he did, but there are a couple good places". Others want to shove a shop down your throat, and act like they're bff's with the artist.



Haha well put,  a few of my friends are actyally good friends with their artist (started as friends, not customers) and they don't reccomend him to anyone. They don't want to turn it into a business type relationship, and they all like his work, no need for some schmuck to roll thru and get all pissy about shit lol


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> What drives me crazy is guys who desperately seek praise and affection for weight lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craig, you're just pissed because he said 'fuck the troll' which you know is your own psychotic self.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Craig, you're just pissed because he said 'fuck the troll' which you know is your own psychotic self.


 
You finally got my name right. Nice to see a little intelligence is within you.

And I'm pissed because professional asskissers like you blow smoke up his anus.

Acting like he is something incredible for benching 300+ like its hardly ever done.

Bench 500 - 600+ for double digit reps, then you have something to brag about.

Or invent something that benefits society, then you deserve worshipping.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You finally got my name right. Nice to see a little intelligence is within you.
> 
> And I'm pissed because professional asskissers like you blow smoke up his anus.
> 
> ...



Ass kissing huh?  It would appear to me benj is merely getting some pats on the back for achieving a personal goal of his.  In the real world, us adults compliment other adults on a job well done, regardless of whether that job was Nobel prize winning or not.  

Eddie/Craig, go back to being a hateful little social outcast who can only get the attention of others by being a miserable hateful prick.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Everything looks better when your pic isn't even a square inch.



You've got decent vision, click on it.



ShreddedOatz said:


> ^^^and your torso is what I'm shooting for....I just need to add about 5% BF to get there..



Some chest hair would be nice too



bigbenj said:


> Game time, baby. Time to fuck anotha' nigga up.



hahaha, such a tough guy.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Some chest hair would be nice too



not for me bud...


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 22, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> not for me bud...



You could have replied as an asshole, sorry for any previous insult or disdain.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> You could have replied as an asshole, sorry for any previous insult or disdain.



nah man, not my style...here to learn, that's it.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> You've got decent vision, click on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click on it for what? There isn't shit to see. It isn't on your homepage.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 22, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> nah man, not my style...here to learn, that's it.



salud


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> strongrunbox


 
What the fuck kind of forum name is that??


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You finally got my name right. Nice to see a little intelligence is within you.
> 
> And I'm pissed because professional asskissers like you blow smoke up his anus.
> 
> ...



I am inventing an Execution Machine, you want to try it, all you do is put the double barrel in your mouth and felate it while i keep the line up of people wanting to pull the trigger calm, if you are really nice i will let you pull the trigger, this helps society as you so daftly put it??????.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am inventing an Execution Machine, you want to try it, all you do is put the double barrel in your mouth and felate it while i keep the line up of people wanting to pull the trigger calm, if you are really nice i will let you pull the trigger, this helps society as you so daftly put it…….


 
The fucking butter churning comtraption sounded better than you're crap.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Time to vent.
> 
> You know what drives me crazy? When you see someone posting on Facebook about tats, and everyone with a tattoo has to jump in and tell you who the best is. Doesn't matter if they're tatted head to toe, or just have a tattoo or two, they all come out of the woodwork to tell you how great so and so is.
> 
> I see people with two tats telling people how great someone is. I usually just say "I went here, and liked what he did, but there are a couple good places". Others want to shove a shop down your throat, and act like they're bff's with the artist.





I lot of people get tattoos for fashion reasons. Those are the people who try to make their brand popular, so they try to build up the artist who did their work. It is annoying as fuck. I would rather hear someone get their ink done in a shit hole third world country than to listen to them go on and on about how great so and so is at whatever the popular tattoo shop they are talking about.

There are a lot of good reasons to get ink: artistic expression, memorable moments in your life, comradery between people who are part of something. But, getting a tattoo because he feels taboo or you think it might make you cool is fucking lame.

I have pet peeves about ink, too. I fucking hate names in Old English letters. I hate little cutesy butterfly type shit on toes, ankles, and other easily hidden locations. I don't like comical tattoos, that shit is corny and lame.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You finally got my name right. Nice to see a little intelligence is within you.
> 
> And I'm pissed because professional asskissers like you blow smoke up his anus.
> 
> ...



Go fuck yourself, eddie


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 22, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I lot of people get tattoos for fashion reasons. Those are the people who try to make their brand popular, so they try to build up the artist who did their work. It is annoying as fuck. I would rather hear someone get their ink done in a shit hole third world country than to listen to them go on and on about how great so and so is at whatever the popular tattoo shop they are talking about.
> 
> There are a lot of good reasons to get ink: artistic expression, memorable moments in your life, comradery between people who are part of something. But, getting a tattoo because he feels taboo or you think it might make you cool is fucking lame.
> 
> I have pet peeves about ink, too. I fucking hate names in Old English letters. I hate little cutesy butterfly type shit on toes, ankles, and other easily hidden locations. I don't like comical tattoos, that shit is corny and lame.



thanks for your personal confession...I love my last name down my tricep in OE, but hey like you said didn't do it because I thought "you" would think it looks cool.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You are not special for that



Post up a vid of _you _benching six plates for a near triple and _then _make that comment, Eddie.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Go fuck yourself, eddie


 
Talking to the wrong person little slimball.



Curt James said:


> Post up a vid of _you _benching six plates for a near triple and _then _make that comment, Eddie.


 
*C - R - A - I - G*


I can comment all I want and don't need to post a damn thing.

He put the vid up looking for praise and approval and he got it.

But I don't congratulate nobody for shit that's not incredible.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Click on it for what? There isn't shit to see. It isn't on your homepage.



Open in a new tab, I'm not tailoring my avatar to suit your own homoerotic desires to look at other men



Madmann said:


> What the fuck kind of forum name is that??



A lot better than yours, Eddie.
Why you want to be called Craig?  Craig is a shitty name, Edward is way fuckin' nice than yuppie Craig.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 22, 2012)

STFU eddie


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Talking to the wrong person little slimball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fact: Anything Goes went to fucking shit when presumably Prince killed the minimum post requirement which let the fucking trolls like Eddie easily back in.  Look at today....maybe 30 posts between 8am and 3pm EST!?!?  

Little Wing is the only female who will post in here on regular basis anymore.  Shit needs to get fixed or you can kiss this section goodbye.

I love this forum, but u guys need to talk behind the scene on your little mderator forum and figure out how to kill this troll cancer and I say this with the utmost repect to Prince and IM.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I fucking hate names in Old English letters. I hate little cutesy butterfly type shit on toes, ankles, and other easily hidden locations. I don't like comical tattoos, that shit is corny and lame.



(scratches comical tattoo of name in Old English letters with cutesy butterfly type shit border off list)

 Well, there goes _that _idea.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *C - R - A - I - G*



*C*an't
*R*aise
*A*ny
*I*ntelligent
*G*arrulity

Sounds about right, Eddie.


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 22, 2012)

interesting


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> You make a valid point man about not having any, *I've seen your posts* before and I hold you in high esteem.



How could you not? lol Between this amazing board and others, I probably have closing on 50,000 posts. 

Appreciate the good word.



strongrunbox said:


> No, I don't have any tattoos.  I have thought about getting some.  *I'm half way to my bachelor's degree and when I graduate I'm heading straight into a Marine or Army recruiters if I can't make OCS*, maybe then I'll leave with a tattoo.  Maybe.  Though in my eyes I think I can say more by not having any.



Best wishes on your bachelor's degree and being accepted to Officers Candidate School. 



PJ BRAUN said:


> I see them on other people and have mixed opinons. Some look very cool and others look lame. To each his own...There is nothing I love enough to put it on my body for all time. Besides...you dont put *bumper stickers on Lamborghini*'s



In my case it's more like a bumper sticker on a beater Fiesta.






Sweat to GOD! Somebody says that's not a Ford Fiesta and there will be *HELL* to pay! _grrr_



PJ BRAUN said:


> Hey curt *who is that *in the last pic!? Me like!



Someone posted her pic on another board and I dutifully _saved _her! I'm a hero like that.

Sadly, I have no idea who she is. But, agreed, she is A-OK 100%   

File her under "Pictures worth posting AGAIN!"


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 23, 2012)

haha someone must find out who this is!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Madmann said:


> The fucking butter churning comtraption sounded better than you're crap.



pedo pics reported to mod's


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 23, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You finally got my name right. Nice to see a little intelligence is within you.
> 
> And I'm pissed because professional asskissers like you blow smoke up his anus.
> 
> ...



eddie, you're pissed because just the bar would crush your pathetic body.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


>





PJ BRAUN said:


> haha someone must find out who this is!!!




Milamar Flores.

Copied and Pasted to Google.

Sorry it took so long, my keyboard has been stuck since I first saw her


----------



## Madmann (Feb 25, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Milamar Flores.
> 
> Copied and Pasted to Google.
> 
> Sorry it took so long, my keyboard has been stuck since I first saw her


 
Likely its a sign that she is out of your league.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

I have always wanted a tat but never pulled the trigger. I like that we build our bodies as a statement though. May just stay in shape and not get a tattoo.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 26, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Milamar Flores.
> 
> Copied and Pasted to Google.
> 
> Sorry it took so long, my keyboard has been stuck since I first saw her


 Thank you!!


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive got nothing that I really care about in life anymore.  Other than my two dogs.  And I really mean that. I would murder human life without thinking about it to protect them.  other than that, I'm sort of a shitty friend who doesn't keep in touch with anyone and is hoping to maybe make it through the rest of my life relatively unscathed..but if not, oh well, at least ill have a tat.


----------



## gamma (Feb 27, 2012)

I got a few and they meant something to me back in the day, but now I could care less about em. I wouldn't have them remove if it was an option tho.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

MeatZatk said:


> Ive got nothing that I really care about in life anymore. Other than my two dogs. And I really mean that. I would murder human life without thinking about it to protect them. other than that, I'm sort of a shitty friend who doesn't keep in touch with anyone and is hoping to maybe make it through the rest of my life relatively unscathed..but if not, oh well, at least ill have a tat.


 
You will also have the knowledge of nobody caring about your drivel.


----------



## kboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok back to tatt's.....


----------



## babyhulk (Feb 29, 2012)

I got my family crest, celtic cross, and some background for a quarter sleeve. Celebrating my bloodline. Nothing wrong with em. Used to think so though. Though I have seen some fugly ones, that too is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## jodenem99 (Mar 28, 2012)

have both arms done black and grey sleeves .. probably take 20 or more hrs per sleeve depending on detail ..2000 .00  per arm


----------



## malk (Mar 29, 2012)




----------

